# DoperInnen an Breitensportveranstaltungen



## swisslady (9. August 2006)

Bin entsetzt:
folgendes hat sich ereignet:
_Starts an Volksrennen trotz Doping-Sperre möglich?
Ja denn
McMahon gewinnt 24-Stunden-Rennen in Schötz 

Während der Radsport mit dem Landis-Skandal ein weiterer herber Rückschlag einstecken musste, scheint man sich auf der Stufe der Volksrennen um die Doping-Problematik wenig zu kümmern. Beim 24-Stunden-Rennen in Schötz startete die wegen Epo-Missbrauch immer noch gesperrte Triathletin Brigit McMahon und siegte in der Kategeorie Mixed. Das wirft eine ernsthafte Frage auf: Sollen gesperrte Sportler an Breitensportanlässen teilnehmen dürfen?_ 
 

folgendes wird sich ereignen:
_*Erwin Bakker bei Verbier - Grimentz auf der Startliste ist. *_

Falls wir nichts unternehmen!

Ich fordere ALLE auf, etwas dagegen zu sagen! Ich persönlich will mich nicht mit Dopern messen. Die sind für Kriminell, ihr Tun absolut daneben!

unter  [email protected]
kann man dazu Stellung nehmen. Bitte tut das, denn für mich ist Schweigen eine stille Zustimmung für Doping:


----------



## Levty (9. August 2006)

"Doper sterben früher"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (9. August 2006)

Hi,

hast Du Dir mal die Threads bzgl. TourDeFrance und Landis durchgelesen und vielleicht auch einen Ausflug in das http://www.androgen-steroids.com/ Forum gemacht?

Ich gehe mittlerweile davon aus, das auch bei den größeren Radsportveranstaltungen in der Hobby Klasse ein gewisser Teil der Athleten was eingeworfen hat.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## BaSiS (9. August 2006)

> Ich fordere ALLE auf, etwas dagegen zu sagen! Ich persönlich will mich nicht mit Dopern messen. Die sind für Kriminell, ihr Tun absolut daneben!


na swisslady , 
da biste auf'm falschen Ast !
denn nur lizenzierte Athleten können dopen !
*nur* deren wertvoller Körper wird durch die (unerlaubten) Substanzen geschädigt 

also schweigen
kannste denken zu was Du willst


----------



## bike bike (9. August 2006)

> also schweigen


 
nix schweigen!

Es wird endlich Zeit, ganz klar Stellung zu beziehen. Keine Hexenjagd anfangen, aber deutlich sagen, dass wir mit den Dopern nichts zu tun haben wollen.
Jede Initiative ist willkommen.

Gruß


----------



## BaSiS (9. August 2006)

is doch kein Problem !
die beiden Bakker-Brüder sind  o h n e  Lizenz gemeldet


----------



## Thunderbird (9. August 2006)

Lizenz oder nicht ist doch egal.
Auch ob sich unbekannte Hobbyfahrer Dopen oder nicht.
Es geht darum, dass bekannte Doper weiter Rennen fahren dürfen.
Das dürfen wir uns auf keinen Fall gefallen lassen!  

Ich würde zur Chrisalp ein paar faule Eier mitbringen und spätestens
bei der Siegerehrung Krawall machen. Der Erwin ist doch schon in
Schotten unter dem Namen seines Bruders angetreten. Wurde im
Nachhinein aber ach disqualifiziert. Wenn ihr ihn beim Start entdeckt 
und seine Mitfahrer drauf aufmerksam macht, darf er auf jeden Fall 
das Rennen alleine fahren. 

Wie wär's mal mit einer schwarzen Liste aller gesperrten Doper im Internet?

Thb


----------



## Ebrias (9. August 2006)

Von der Frau McMahon hab ich auch gelesen, dass sie am Rennen in Schötz teilnimmt. Dachte mir noch "Ist das nicht die gute Frau, welche man des Dopings überführt hat... hmm nö, die würde doch nicht schon wieder starten dürfen"... Aber es scheint also doch so zu sein.

Dass des Dopings überführte Atlethen an Volksveranstaltungen teilnehmen dürfen, halte ich für sehr bedenklich. Wenn, dann müsste es getrennte Ranglisten geben...

Gruss

Ebrias


----------



## baloo (9. August 2006)

Ebrias schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn, dann müsste es getrennte Ranglisten geben...



Was soll das?! Weg mit diesen Betrügern, die sollen auch für die Volkssportveranstaltungen gesperrt sein! Kann ich auch nicht begreifen, wieso da die Veranstalter nicht durchgreifen?

Deshalb gebe ich Swisslady recht, wir wollen dopingfreien Sport!!!  

Baloo


----------



## Thunderbird (9. August 2006)

Der Erwin Bakker ist ja sogar lebenslang gesperrt:

_Radsport: Dopingsünder Bakker lebenslang gesperrt

Der Internationale Sportgerichtshof in Lausanne hat den Niederländer Erwin Bakker lebenslang gesperrt.
Der Radprofi war im vergangenen Jahr zweimal des Dopings überführt
worden. Einmal wurde dem Mountainbike-Spezialisten Testosteron-, danach EPO-Missbrauch nachgewiesen.
Wegen der Dopingvergehen verbüßte Bakker eine Sperre. Er war aber dennoch am vergangenen Wochenende unter dem Namen seines Bruders in Deutschland an den Start eines Rennens gegangen. Ein Journalist erkannte den Fahrer und deckte den Betrug auf_.


Habe gleich mal eine Mail an die Cristalp-orga geschickt.
Wenn der Bakker fahren darf, boykottiere ich das Rennen
- und zwar auch lebenslang.

Thb


----------



## Catsoft (9. August 2006)

Der Bakker ist in Houfalize auch gemeldet. Ich wollte eigentlich starten, jetzt schwanke ich. Mich kotzt das an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ebrias (9. August 2006)

baloo schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll das?! Weg mit diesen Betrügern, die sollen auch für die Volkssportveranstaltungen gesperrt sein! Kann ich auch nicht begreifen, wieso da die Veranstalter nicht durchgreifen?
> 
> Baloo



Na, war ja auch eher ironisch gemeint von mir.  Sollte mir wohl auch solche Ironie-Tags bei Ebay zulegen, sollen ja gerade günstig zu haben sein.


----------



## hayes12 (9. August 2006)

Ist Jarno Bakker, Erwins Bruder? (Gemeldet für kl. Strecke Cristalp)

Wie stark ist der den? Bzw hat der auch was mit Doping zu tun?


----------



## Thunderbird (9. August 2006)

Der Erwin Fährt gerne mal als Jarno, weil den keiner kennt. 
Vielleicht soll die Doppelmeldung auch verwirren.

Erwin Bakker:


----------



## SCAP (10. August 2006)

Es liegt doch definitiv an den Veranstaltern!
Beim Laufsport haben schon einige reagiert und du must teilweise Dein Einverständnis für Tests mit der Anmeldung unterschreiben. Denn auch beim Breitensport ist das längst ein Thema.
Gruß  Michael


----------



## baloo (10. August 2006)

Liest mal das hier!

Anscheinend kommt es am diesjährigen Cristalp zum Showdown der Dopper!!!

Nach Erwin Bakker der Zweite mit undurchsichtigen Machenschafften!


----------



## Danimal (10. August 2006)

Leute, seid ihr wirklich SO blauäugig?

In jedem grösseren Hobbyrennen sind gedopte Fahrer vertreten! Wer mal bei nem organisierten Trainingslager für Hobbyfahrer (z.B. auf Mallorca) gewesen ist weiß, was manche von denen da einkaufen und zum Teil im Hotel am Waschbecken stehen haben.

Da geht's zwar bei allen nur um die bekannte Wurst, aber zu Hause Klaus-Dieter auf der Abendrunde abzufertigen ist manchen offenbar Grund genug zum dopen.

Gleiches Bild im Fitness-Studio. Da wird in der Umkleide offen über die Hormone und was-auch-immer-für-Pillen geredet, die sich die Pumper und Hobbyathleten einschmeissen.

Ich finde das auch im höchsten Maße asozial, aber so ist es nunmal. Gottseidank habe ich bei den Personen, von denen ich hier spreche, meistens das Gefühl gehabt, dass denen die Pillen auch nix bringen. Kritisch wirds erst, wenn richtig "gute" Fahrer damit anfangen...

Happy trails,
Dan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (10. August 2006)

Bist du SO schwer von Begriff?
 

Es geht nicht drum, wie viele Dopen, sondern dass_* bekannte*_ Doper starten dürfen.

Wenn man _bekannte _Doper nicht radikal ausgrenzt, ist die Abschreckung völlig weg.
Und Leute, die normalerweise nicht Dopen würden, überlegen es sich sicher,
ob sie ohne Doping überhaupt noch konkurrenzfähig sind.

Thb


----------



## baloo (10. August 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht nicht drum, wie viele Dopen, sondern dass_* bekannte*_ Doper starten dürfen.
> 
> Wenn man _bekannte _Doper nicht radikal ausgrenzt, ist die Abschreckung völlig weg.
> 
> Thb



   

Baloo


----------



## Catsoft (10. August 2006)

baloo schrieb:
			
		

> Baloo



genau!


----------



## martn (10. August 2006)

was soll das jetz bringen hier stellung zu nehmen? die ganzen profisportler erzählen doch auch alle, dasse sauber sind und irgendwann stellt sich heraus, dass sie voll bis untern helm sind. woher weiß man also, obs stimmt, wenn hier jemand schreibt, er sei sauber?

ich dope übrigens nur mit bier.


----------



## mtbmarcus (11. August 2006)

Da paßt doch das ganz gut.


http://212.227.38.137/web/bike-spor...&file=article&sid=12226&mode=&order=0&thold=0



http://212.227.38.137/web/bike-spor...&file=article&sid=12230&mode=&order=0&thold=0


----------



## bikehumanumest (11. August 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du SO schwer von Begriff?
> 
> 
> Es geht nicht drum, wie viele Dopen, sondern dass_* bekannte*_ Doper starten dürfen.
> ...



was mich an den "gedopten" am meisten stört ist, das der wertemaßstab für eine erbrachte leistung total unvergleichbar wird.

zum einen für den unbedarften zuschauer und zum anderen für mich als konkurrenten ...

bestes beispiel : ein ungedopter a-lizenzler, der nach 3 runden bundesliga aus dem rennen genommen wird weil ihn gerade der in führung liegende fahrer überrundet hat... (nix gegen herrn kessiakov, wird hier nur als beispiel angeführt...)

mir als jurist a.d. fällt da spontan § 263 STGB(strafgesetzbuch)= Betrug ein, wer ihn grad nicht parat hat hier :

*(1) Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, daß er durch Vorspiegelung falscher oder durch Entstellung oder Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen einen Irrtum erregt oder unterhält, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft. 

(2) Der Versuch ist strafbar. *

ich könnte mir durchaus eine analoge anwendung dahingehend vorstellen, das sich z.b. jemand im lizenzbereich durch siegprämien bereichern will, bzw. einem nicht mehr in den geldrängen gekommenen diese prämien vorenthält...

anwenden kann man das sogar über den versuchstatbestand auf ganz schlechte fahrer,sofern nicht ein sog. untauglicher versuch vorliegt... (wie bei mir...also wo auch doping nix bringen würde...)

bin gespannt ob mal jemand, der was zu sagen hat (hallo herr bdr präsident) auch auf die idee kommt...

das würde die doper vielleicht mehr unter druck setzten wie eine drohende "schutzsperre"...!!! während der man sich ausgiebig nach einem professionelleren arzt umsehen kann, bzw. mit sack und pack ins ausland umzieht...

joe


----------



## S-Racer (11. August 2006)

Warum fragen wir sie nicht mal. Man könnte ja mal ein paar mails an den BDR schicken und die Sache ansprechen.

Wenn keiner was macht, passiert erst recht nichts........

Andreas Götz:
(Marketing & Kommunikation)
[email protected] 

Susanne Klenner:
(Telefon & Zentrale)
[email protected] 

Referat Leistungssport: 

Burckhard Bremer:
(Leistungssportdirektor)
[email protected]

Martin Wolf:
[email protected]

Berend Meyer: [email protected]

Andrea Wendt:
[email protected]

Beate Knopp:
[email protected]


Referat Sportlerbetreuung: 

Inga Johannsen:
[email protected]


Referat Jugendsport / Hallenradsport: 

Hilmar Heßler:
[email protected]

Heike Lorenz-Kleyensteuber:
[email protected]

Andrea Pilger:
 -


Referat Breitensport: 

Bruno Nettesheim:
[email protected] 
Gabi Rubin:
[email protected] 

Referat Finanzen: 

Herta Motz [email protected] 
Helga Szegedi [email protected] 
Doris Klett [email protected] 

Technik/Logistik, Lagerverwaltung: 

Peter Nickel [email protected] 

EDV 

Michael Schrader [email protected] 

BDR-Medienkontakt: 
BDR-Medienservice
BVA - Bielefelder Verlag
c/o Redaktion RadSport
 Mediapark 8
50670 Köln
Tel.: 0221/25 87-330 oder -331
Fax: 0221/25 87-212
[email protected] 
BDR-Internet-Service / rad-net-Team: 
rad-net-Team
 MOC-COMmunications
Ulrich Müller
Bonsmannstr. 36
58099 Hagen
Tel.: 02331-963182 / Fax: 02331-963183
[email protected] 
Vermarktungsgesellschaft des BDR: 
RAD SPORT KONTAKT GmbH
 Rolf Bläser
Bahnhofstraße 11
55278 Selzen
Tel.: 06737/ 760997 / Fax: 06737/ 9174
[email protected]


----------



## dubbel (11. August 2006)

eure aufregung in allen ehren, 
aber formaljuristisch liegt ihr daneben. 

wenn jemand von verband x gesperrt wird, darf er durchaus (ohne lizenz) bei einem rennen für verband y starten. 

so lange es kein anti-doping-gesetz gibt, das die sache strafrechtlich sanktioniert, kann quasi jeder machen, was er will. 
ob das richtig oder falsch ist, steht auf deinem andren blatt. 

übrigens: ich würde davon ausgehen, dass der bdr bei einem rennen in der schweiz zu dem start eines belgiers keine meinung hat.


----------



## Danimal (11. August 2006)

Hallo nochmal!

Sicherlich ist das ein Thema, dass die Gemüter erhitzt. Ich sehe trotzdem keine Lösung, um Doping in Hobby-/Breitensportveranstaltungen zu unterbinden.

Wie sollte ein Doping-Gesetz aussehen? Sollen die Mittel an sich verboten werden, für jedermann? Sollte derjenige, der Hormone geschluckt hat, strafrechtlich verfolgt werden?
Oder nur jemand, der nach einer Epo-Kur an einem Hobbyrennen teilnimmt? Kontrollen für Hobbyrennen gibt es einfach nicht.

Bleibt noch der oben genannte Fall, dass BEKANNTE Dopingsünder am Start eines Hobbyrennens stehen. Wie sollte man so jemand den Start verbieten? Es geht doch um nix?!

Genauso schwierig finde ich die Verknüpfung von Doping-Sanktionen im Sport und strafrechtlicher Verfolgung. Geht das überhaupt? Kann Schumi zivilrechtlich verfolgt werden, weil er auf der Strecke jemanden geschnitten hat? Oder kommt er in den Knast, weil er eine verbotene Gummimischung gefahren ist? Wohl kaum.


Meiner Meinung nach ist die beste Lösung das "An den Pranger stellen" und der konsequente Ausschluss von Profi-Rennen, und zwar länder- und verbandsübergreifend.


Cheers,
Dan


----------



## BaSiS (11. August 2006)

hallo Danimal Zee Aylienz und dubbel Mitglied,

wenigstens ein paar gibt's die's kapieren ....

hey, insbesondere Joe, mit § 263 STGB(strafgesetzbuch)= Betrug biste hier einfach daneben, der Herr Bakker ist als PRVATIER in Ausübung seines HOBBYS bei einer TOURISTIKVERANSTALTUNG unterwegs 
und das hat mit 





> (1) Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, daß er durch Vorspiegelung falscher oder durch Entstellung oder Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen einen Irrtum erregt oder unterhält, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
> 
> (2) Der Versuch ist strafbar


rein gar nichts zu tun , geschweige denn, daß Du es unterbinden kannst

und wenn das einem nicht Recht soll er eben richtig Rennen fahren 
für Lizenzierte gibt es ein eineindeutiges Reglement !

P.S.


> was mich an den "gedopten" am meisten stört ist, das der wertemaßstab für eine erbrachte leistung total unvergleichbar wird.
> 
> zum einen für den unbedarften zuschauer und zum anderen für mich als konkurrenten ...
> 
> bestes beispiel : ein ungedopter a-lizenzler, der nach 3 runden bundesliga aus dem rennen genommen wird weil ihn gerade der in führung liegende fahrer überrundet hat... (nix gegen herrn kessiakov, wird hier nur als beispiel angeführt...)


??????
wir fahren nicht GEGEN sondern MITEINANDER !
oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (11. August 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:
			
		

> hallo Danimal Zee Aylienz und dubbel Mitglied,
> 
> wenigstens ein paar gibt's die's kapieren ....
> 
> ...



eigentlich hast du damit genau verstanden was der sinn meiner äußerung war : solange (nicht)bestehende spezialregelungen (vom bdr z.b.) allgemeinem (straf-) recht vorgehen und diese strafrechtliche sanktion also einem starter bei hobbyrennen nicht drohen (bzw.-wo kein kläger da kein richter)) wird sich rein garnichts ändern...!!!

joe

ps:auch bei der cristalp verschafft sich ein gedopter m.e einen vorteil ggü. sauberen kollegen... das problem ist nur dass doping bisher nicht unter betrug subsumiert wird-ob lizenz oder privatrennen wäre dann egal...

ps2: "miteinander" ??? bist du schon mal bei sog.hobbyrennen wo es ja angeblich allen nur ums ankommen geht mitgefahren ???


----------



## Catsoft (11. August 2006)

Ein Rennen ist doch per Definition immer ein Miteinander, oder hab ich da was mißverstanden 

Auch ein Fußballspiel ist ein Miteinander, alleine gehts wohl eher nicht...

Wie gut das Herr Bakker in einer ander Klassen fährt, da muß ich mich als Lizenzler nicht vergleichen.


----------



## rpo35 (11. August 2006)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> ...ps2: "miteinander" ??? bist du schon mal bei sog.hobbyrennen wo es ja angeblich allen nur ums ankommen geht mitgefahren ???


 Genau  Und was nützt es dir die gedopten Profis fernzuhalten ? Woher willst du wissen, ob nicht auch einige der Top Hobbyfahrer ohne Ende Verbotenes einwerfen ?
Klar, die genannten Personen/Fälle sollten sofort von der Meute gestellt und aussortiert werden aber ich bin mir mittlerweile ziemlich sicher dass noch viel mehr gedoped wird, als man vermuten wurde - also garantiert auch da, wo es sich eigentlich nicht lohnt. Nur der Sieg zählt; es geht nicht immer nur um Kohle  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## BaSiS (11. August 2006)

> eigentlich hast du damit genau verstanden was der sinn meiner äußerung war : solange (nicht)bestehende spezialregelungen (vom bdr z.b.) allgemeinem (straf-) recht vorgehen und diese strafrechtliche sanktion also einem starter bei hobbyrennen nicht drohen (bzw.-wo kein kläger da kein richter)) wird sich rein garnichts ändern...!!!



dem kann ich wiederum leider nicht zustimmen
denn es geht ja nicht um Betrug oder so was 
und ''Spezialregelung'' sind doch Mist - wir ''allgemein gültige Regeln''

Doping ist Medikamentenmissbrauch und die Medikamente deshalb verboten weil sie schädlich sind (und/oder zum Tod führen können)
wo ist da Betrug
meiner Sicht nach liegt es *allein* am Gesetzgeber hierfür die (mind.) selben Regeln wie für andere (Kriminelle) Drogendealer anzuwenden;
einen anderen Weg sehe ich echt nicht, denn an manche kannst Du stundenlang hinreden  (weniger Kaffee trinken, nicht rauchen, keine dreckigen PommesFrites, keine Schmerzmittel, kein Cortison, wenigstens Blutbeuteln nicht verwechseln ....) denen ist's egal 
und solange das Ziel die öffentliche Aufmerksamkeit ist bleibt das auch so !
egal wie lange (oder kurz) Doper leben bzw. wann sie an der Dialyse hängen


----------



## Danimal (11. August 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:
			
		

> Doping ist Medikamentenmissbrauch und die Medikamente deshalb verboten weil sie schädlich sind (und/oder zum Tod führen können)
> wo ist da Betrug meiner Sicht nach liegt es *allein* am Gesetzgeber hierfür die (mind.) selben Regeln wie für andere (Kriminelle) Drogendealer anzuwenden;


So einfach ist das leider nicht. Etliche Doping-Mittel sind absolut frei erhältlich, insbesonders im europäischen Ausland. Selbst ordentlich Koffein-Tabletten einwerfen fällt unter Doping. Aspirin etc. ab gewissen Mengen auch.
Es ist einfach zivilrechtlich kein Verbrechen, sich sowas einzuwerfen... kann jeder selbst entscheiden.

Das Problem ist vielmehr, dass _gewisse_ Mittel für _gewisse_ Veranstaltungen verboten sind, d.h. der Veranstalter stellt diese Regeln auf. Selbst wenn der BDR anordnen sollte, in Hobbyrennen dürfe man nicht dopen, kann sowas nie und nimmer kontrolliert werden (mangels Kohle und vor allem Ernsthaftigkeit).
Im Profisport geht es um Kohle, vor allem für die Sponsoren, die von solchen Skandalen arg mitgenommen werden. Im Hobbysport interessiert das ausser den (betrogenen) Mitfahrern doch keinen, was Du einschmeisst!

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## BaSiS (11. August 2006)

> So einfach ist das leider nicht. Etliche Doping-Mittel sind absolut frei erhältlich, insbesonders im europäischen Ausland. Selbst ordentlich Koffein-Tabletten einwerfen fällt unter Doping. Aspirin etc. ab gewissen Mengen auch.
> Es ist einfach zivilrechtlich kein Verbrechen, sich sowas einzuwerfen... kann jeder selbst entscheiden.



ja genau 
und *genau das* ist das Problem 
Koksen, etc. alle ''illegalen Drogen'' stellen zivilrechtlich kein Verbrechen dar, sondern der Handel damit ein strafrechtlich verfolgtes
und wenn diese ''Medikamente'' aus den Supermarktregalen verschwinden ist Doping auch wirkungsvoll eingedämmt 
was ich mich immer frage, ist warum sind die Sachen für uns, insbesondere Schmerzmittel (Koffein,...), ''Hustensäfte'', Kortikoide,.... , schädlich und für den ''Normalbürger'' nicht


----------



## Bike_RR (12. August 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:
			
		

> ja genau
> und *genau das* ist das Problem
> Koksen, etc. alle ''illegalen Drogen'' stellen zivilrechtlich kein Verbrechen dar, sondern der Handel damit ein strafrechtlich verfolgtes
> und wenn diese ''Medikamente'' aus den Supermarktregalen verschwinden ist Doping auch wirkungsvoll eingedämmt
> was ich mich immer frage, ist warum sind die Sachen für uns, insbesondere Schmerzmittel (Koffein,...), ''Hustensäfte'', Kortikoide,.... , schädlich und für den ''Normalbürger'' nicht



Weil ein "normaler" Bürger vielleicht 2x/Jahr einen Hustensaft zu sich nimmt, und ein Sportler eventuell vor jedem Wettkampf. Außerdem kann sich eine Eigendynamik entwickeln, d.h. die Dosierung wird immer mehr gesteigert.


----------



## Roelof (12. August 2006)

martn schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich dope übrigens nur mit bier.



bier ist kein doping mittelchen, bier ist ein grundnahrungsmittel! ein köstliches!


----------



## tvaellen (12. August 2006)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> mir als jurist a.d. fällt da spontan § 263 STGB(strafgesetzbuch)= Betrug ein, wer ihn grad nicht parat hat hier :
> 
> *(1) Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, daß er durch Vorspiegelung falscher oder durch Entstellung oder Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen einen Irrtum erregt oder unterhält, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
> ...



Das strafrechtliche Analogieverbot sollte gerade dir "als Jurist" aber bekannt sein  
Nulla poene sine lege haben die alten Römer schon vor mehr als 2.000 Jahren festgelegt - und das gilt bis heute (Art. 103 II GG; http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analogieverbot ) 



			
				Basis schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn diese ''Medikamente'' aus den Supermarktregalen verschwinden ist Doping auch wirkungsvoll eingedämmt
> was ich mich immer frage, ist warum sind die Sachen für uns, insbesondere Schmerzmittel (Koffein,...), ''Hustensäfte'', Kortikoide,.... , schädlich und für den ''Normalbürger'' nicht



Du bist ein Schwätzer  
Koffein und Hustensaft werden verboten, Alkohol und Nikotin aber nicht ? 
Oder willlst du alles verbieten ausser Nudeln mit Tomatensoße ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (12. August 2006)

tvaellen schrieb:
			
		

> Das strafrechtliche Analogieverbot sollte gerade dir "als Jurist" aber bekannt sein
> Nulla poene sine lege haben die alten Römer schon vor mehr als 2.000 Jahren festgelegt - und das gilt bis heute (Art. 103 II GG; http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analogieverbot )



@ diverse: wenn ihr hier ernsthaft disskurieren wollt,müsst ihr euch schon die mühe machen genau zu lesen was der andere schreibt...(vielleicht hab ichs aber auch nur nicht richtig rübergebracht...)

mein beitrag war so gedacht,dass ich das als "MEINE NEUE IDEE" vorschlagen wollte...(dass das die meisten für abstrus halten war mir klar...aber ich hab halt öfters solche ideen-und einiges kam später dann auch so und manche erinnerten sich auch an meine "seherische gabe", also wartet einfach mal die entwicklung ab...)

die status quo bedingungen sind mir durchaus bekannt...aber die bringen ja nichts (wie die praxis zeigt...)

joe


----------



## duffner (13. August 2006)

Für mich persönlich sind erst einmal alle gedopt, es sei denn sie berweisen mir/anderen das Gegenteil und das wird nicht einfach sein.


----------



## Super-Surfer (13. August 2006)

Lustig das sich alle über Doping bei Hobbyrennen wundern.

Amphitamine gibts an jeder Ecke für ca. 10 das Gramm zu kaufen.das reicht locker für ein Marathon und es ist schon verlockend. 

Da es um nichts geht bei solchen Veranstaltungen ist es kaum unfair.Ob Profisportler oder Hobbyfahrer.


----------



## duffner (13. August 2006)

Super-Surfer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Da es um nichts geht bei solchen Veranstaltungen ist es kaum unfair.Ob Profisportler oder Hobbyfahrer.



Meinst Du wirklich, dass es um nichts geht bei diesen Veranstaltungen!?!


----------



## S-Racer (13. August 2006)

Super-Surfer schrieb:
			
		

> Lustig das sich alle über Doping bei Hobbyrennen wundern.
> Da es um nichts geht bei solchen Veranstaltungen.........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Super-Surfer (13. August 2006)

Super-Surfer schrieb:
			
		

> Lustig das sich alle über Doping bei Hobbyrennen wundern.
> Da es um nichts geht bei solchen Veranstaltungen.........
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sicherlich geht es darum den Feind zu schlagen und Ruhm und Ehre einzustreichen.Aber wie man das macht ist letztendlich scheiß egal.Also mich interressiert das nicht besonders wenn ein Doper mich beim Marathon überholt.Die Möglichkeit zu dopen hat letztendlich jeder.Da hat eigentlich keiner einen Nachteil durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (13. August 2006)

Super-Surfer schrieb:
			
		

> Sicherlich geht es darum den Feind zu schlagen und Ruhm und Ehre einzustreichen.Aber wie man das macht ist letztendlich scheiß egal.Also mich interressiert das nicht besonders wenn ein Doper mich beim Marathon überholt.Die Möglichkeit zu dopen hat letztendlich jeder.Da hat eigentlich keiner einen Nachteil durch.



ok...ich bin vielleicht 2  oder 3 generationen zu alt um überhaupt heute noch eine meinung zu haben...aber ich mache jetzt seit über 30 jahren fast täglich sport und für mich hatte sport immer etwas mit : fairness - disziplin - regelgerechtes (mit erlaubten mitteln) messen mit anderen sportlern zu tun...

schade dass die allgemeinen sozialen veränderungen (siehe : geiz ist geil bzw. egoismus und dann lange nix...) auch vor dem sport nicht halt machen...ok war vielleicht auch etwas naiv von mir darauf zu hoffen...

joe


----------



## duffner (13. August 2006)

++++++++++ Fairness +++++++++++

GENAU!
Darum geht es doch wohl hier.
Beschissen wird in Wirtschaft und Politik genug, doch der Sport sollte zumindest fair sein!!!!!

Der eine ist gedopt der andere nicht. Das sind ungleiche Chancen und einfach zu sagen "jeder hat die Möglichkeit sich zu dopen" halte ich für sehr ignorant!


----------



## Deleted 23118 (14. August 2006)

swisslady schrieb:
			
		

> Bin entsetzt:
> folgendes hat sich ereignet:
> _Starts an Volksrennen trotz Doping-Sperre möglich?
> Ja denn
> ...



E. Bakker wurde beim GRC von der Liste genommen !! Respekt vorm Veranstalter !
..aber vielleicht fährt er unter anderem Namen, es gibt noch ein paar Bakker's


----------



## Netbiker (15. August 2006)

Klar wird auch von den Amateuren was genommen, wenn's die _Idole_/Profis vormachen...

Für mich aber noch unverständlicher, wenn man für irgendein billiges Provinzrennen schon einwerfer muß um dieses für einen 5-Pokal und einem 100-Gutschein von irgendwas zu gewinnen.


----------



## Thunderbird (15. August 2006)

Ein großes Lob an die GRC-Veranstalter! 
Ich werde das Rennen nächstes Jahr fest einplanen. 


An die Leute, die sich hier cool vorkommen, wenn sie Hobbyfahrern
doping unterstellen: lasst es doch bitte einfach, wenn ihr keine Beweise habt. 
Nur weil jemand schneller ist als ihr, muss er noch lange nicht dopen.
Durch eure haltlosen Behauptungen bringt ihr Hobbyfahrer eher zum Dopen
als irgendwelche Profis, die sich die ******* reinziehen.

Thb


----------



## Danimal (15. August 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Ein großes Lob an die GRC-Veranstalter!
> Ich werde das Rennen nächstes Jahr fest einplanen.
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr geistreich. Ich bin der letzte, der hier haltlose Behauptungen zum Besten gibt. Ich spreche oben leider von Erfahrungen, die ich im Laufe von 15 Jahren MTB-Rennsport gesammelt habe.
Und, wie gesagt, hier geht es nicht um Beweise oder nicht, weil ein Hobby-Fahrer in seiner Freizeit und im Training ungestraft einwerfen kann, was er will!!!

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Thunderbird (15. August 2006)

War zwar weniger an dich gerichtet, aber da es dich ja offensichtlich getroffen hat...


			
				Danimal schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin der letzte, der hier haltlose Behauptungen zum Besten gibt. Ich spreche oben leider von Erfahrungen, die ich im Laufe von 15 Jahren MTB-Rennsport gesammelt habe.


*Jetzt will ich aber mal konkretes hören.*
Hast du dauernd Leute beim Einwerfen oder Spritzen auf dem Klo beobachtet
oder waren einfach Leute besser, die überhaupt nicht danach aussahen
und eigentlich_ viel langsamer_ hätten sein müssen als du?  

Wieviele Rennen bist du in den 15 Jahren eigentlich gefahren?
Ich habe zwar zeitlich viel weniger Hobbyrennerfahrung als du, aber in
meinen über 50 Hobbyrennen hatte ich nur extrem wenig Verdachtsmomente
und Beweise habe ich nie gefunden, aber vielleicht bin ich zu schnell durch
die Hobbyphase gegangen oder es gibt hier im Süden eine völlig andere Rennkultur.

Thb


----------



## duffner (15. August 2006)

Ich bin zwar nicht der absolute Crack unter den MTB-Rennern, aber das muss ich auch nicht sein um tatsächlich zu wissen, dass im Hobbybereich von dem Einen oder Anderen etwas eingeworfen wird. Ich weiß es von solchen Internas die es einfach wissen müssen.
Erst vor ein paar Tagen erzählte mir jemand (muss vorsichtig sein), dass man Ihn immer wieder nach Leistungssteigerungsmittelchen fragt.
Und zwar auch von solchen Leuten von denen man es gewiss nicht unbedingt erwarten könnte. Vor allem im Rennrad-Bereich und MTB-Bereich (alles keine Lizenzfahrer).
Mir geht es so langsam auf'n Sack mit dieser elenden Doping*******.  
Man könnte doch meinen wir sind alles erwachsene Menschen die verantwortungsvoll durch Leben schreiten. Denkste, ein Bekannter von mir hat totzt ärztlichem Rat (Drohung) mit dem Dopen nicht aufgehört und ist jämmerlich daran verreckt. Zurückgelassen hat er zwei Kinder und eine Frau.
Diese Person kam aus dem Kinzigtal und war süchtig nach dem Zeugs.  
Man vergisst immer wieder, dass doping lebensgefährlich ist!!!!!!


----------



## bikehumanumest (16. August 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Ein großes Lob an die GRC-Veranstalter!
> Ich werde das Rennen nächstes Jahr fest einplanen.
> 
> Thb



das wär dann wohl auch was für dich:
_Mad East Ergebniskorrektur: Thomas Nicke Gesamtsieger 


(15.08.06/kg) Das Ergebnis der Mad East Challenge 3 ist nun offiziell korrigiert. Gesamtsieger ist Thomas Nicke. Disqualifikation für den Tschechen Jan Hruska, der trotz einer Schutzsperre gestartet war. 


Nachträglich kommt es zu einer Korrektur des Ergebnisses der Mad East Challenge 3 vom 19. bis 21.05.2006 in Altenberg. Der Sieger des dreitägigen Mountainbike-Etappenrennens Jan Hruska wird aus dem Klassement gestrichen. Der neue Sieger heißt Thomas Nicke vom Team Fusion.

UCI Pro-Tour Profi Jan Hruska war trotz einer Schutzsperre, die vom Weltradsportverband UCI gegen ihn ausgesprochen wurde, bei der Mad East Challenge gestartet und hatte das 3-Etappen-Rennen auf dem ersten Platz beendet. Nach dem Zieleinlauf gab es daraufhin einen schriftlichen Protest verschiedener Teilnehmer. Auf Anordnung des zuständigen Offiziellen wurde zur Siegerehrung kein Preisgeld an Hruska ausgezahlt. Eine Entscheidung über den Protest konnte jedoch nur durch den Bund Deutscher Radfahrer (BDR) getroffen werden. 

Die Anordnung des BDR liegt den Organisatoren der Mad East Challenge nun in schriftlicher Form vor. Da die Mad East Challenge als Jedermann-Veranstaltung eingestuft ist, ist ein Protest nach Sportordnung nicht möglich. Aufgrund der ausgesprochenen Schutzsperre gegen Jan Hruska war jedoch die Teilnahme an einer Jedermann-Veranstaltung für ihn auch nicht zulässig. 

Auf Anordnung des BDR ist Jan Hruska aus dem Ergebnis zu streichen. Die platzierten Fahrer rücken im Klassement nach vorn. Der offizielle Sieger der Mad East Challenge 2006 ist somit Thomas Nicke (Görlitz) vom Team Fusion. Auf den Plätzen 2 bis 5 folgen Martin Horak, Vena Hornych (beide Tschechien, Team Rockmachine Cyklomax), Stefan Danowski (Stevens) und René Birkenfeld (Freiberg, Team Focus). Die Preisgelder werden nachträglich an die Fahrer ausgezahlt._

 grad gelesen...

joe


----------



## Thunderbird (16. August 2006)

Ja, das habe ich auch gelesen.
So ganz steige ich da nicht durch.
Protest nach Sportordnung nicht möglich,
aber trotzdem vom BDR rausgeworfen???

Egal - hauptsache, es passiert was.
Die Rennradler scheinen uns Biker ja echt für blöde zu halten.

P.S.:  Duffner: das ist nix konkretes, aber den "einen oder anderen" lasse ich mir gefallen.
Solange man es nicht darstellt, als ob Hobbybiker ohne Doping gar nicht erfolgreich sein könnten.

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duffner (16. August 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.:  Duffner: das ist nix konkretes, aber den "einen oder anderen" lasse ich mir gefallen.
> Solange man es nicht darstellt, als ob Hobbybiker ohne Doping gar nicht erfolgreich sein könnten.Thb



Vielleicht sollte man es so formulieren.
Wenn manche Hobbyfahrer nicht dopen würden dann hätten andere (die fairen unter uns) eine bessere Chance und könnten sich ein paar Plätze nache vorne verbessern.
Wobei sich die Frage stellt, wie sehr verbessert Doping die Leistung?
Ich denke doch sehr.

P.S. Ich kann hier leider nicht konkreter werden.


----------



## bikehumanumest (16. August 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das habe ich auch gelesen.
> So ganz steige ich da nicht durch.
> Protest nach Sportordnung nicht möglich,
> aber trotzdem vom BDR rausgeworfen???
> ...



tja juristen halt...das versteht kein normaldenkender...

klar kann man ohne doping bis zu einem gewissen punkt erfolgreich sein (du und sascha b. z.b. sind ja lebende beweise...ich hoffe ich liege da richtig)

aber gerade für euch dopingfreien muß es doch besonders frustrierend sein, dass es welche gibt ,die bei gleichen voraussetzungen, nur weil sie den richtigen arzt oder das "richtige" fitnesscenter kennen,im rennen eine halbe stunde schneller sind ???

ich glaube so meint es auch @ duffner...

joe


----------



## [email protected] (16. August 2006)

Ich will hier Doping weder beschönigen noch rechtfertigen, ich akzeptiere es einfach als gegeben. Es sind unsere Wunschvorstellungen von fairem Sport und all dem nostalgischen Zeugs, welche uns die Augen vor der Realität verschliessen. Weshalb sollte es denn im Sport anders laufen als im Arbeitsleben? Es ist die selbe Welt, mit den selben Individuen. Tricksen, lügen und betrügen für den eigenen Vorteil und das alles mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht und einer unterschriebenen Unschuldsbeteuerung in der Hand. Welcome to the reality!

Natürlich würde mich auch mal interessieren, wie viele Hobbybiker an einer Veranstaltung wie z.B. dem black forest ultra bike nach geltenden Richtlinien als gedopt durchfallen würden. Zuviel Koffein, Cannabisspuren vom Vorabendjoint, zuviel Aspirin, etc ich denke, das Starterfeld würde sich drastisch verkleinern.

Als Konsequenz daraus, würde ich Doping freigeben! Soll sich doch jeder ruinieren wie er will! Und wer weiss, vielleicht könnten so neue, wirkungsvolle Medikamente entdeckt werden..... Es muss einem dann halt auch egal sein, wenn pro Tour de France einige Rennradfahrer tot vom Rad fallen. 

Alternativ dazu könnte man natural-Veranstaltungen aufziehen, in denen jedoch auch Werbung, Sponsoring und Preisgelder verboten würden und alle auf Einheitsbikes starten müssen. Hier dürfen sich dann noch die letzten zwei, drei Idealisten messenfür nichts als Ruhm und Ehre.


----------



## Danimal (16. August 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> *Jetzt will ich aber mal konkretes hören.*
> Hast du dauernd Leute beim Einwerfen oder Spritzen auf dem Klo beobachtet
> oder waren einfach Leute besser, die überhaupt nicht danach aussahen
> und eigentlich_ viel langsamer_ hätten sein müssen als du?
> Wieviele Rennen bist du in den 15 Jahren eigentlich gefahren?



Hi Donnervogel!

Immer locker! ;-)
Ob jemand schneller oder langsamer ist als ich, ist mir in diesem Zusammenhang ehrlich gesagt total egal. Anderen Fahrern aus Neid Doping zu unterstellen ist das Allerletzte!!!
Keine Ahnung, wieviele Rennen ich gefahren bin, hab auch keine Lust zum Nachzählen. Jedenfalls genug, um mir ein Bild von der Sache erlauben zu können...

Die Erfahrungen was Doper angeht habe ich fast alle in Trainingslagern oder Übernachtungs-Lagern vor oder nach Rennveranstaltungen gesammelt. Oder am extremsten im Fitness-Studio.

Ich muss es nochmal ganz deutlich sagen: In den meisten Fällen haben da Leute zu Mittelchen gegriffen, die so oder so nicht vorne mitmischen und rein hobbymässig unterwegs sind. Leute, mit denen ich keine Lust hätte trainieren zu gehen. Soll nicht arrogant klingen, sondern mehr den Typ von Mensch beschreiben, den ich meine. Leute, die vor Arbeit nicht zum Radfahren kommen, ein kleines Ego haben und sich vor ihren Radfahrkumpels behaupten wollen... und dann meinen, mit Tricks aus der Apotheke voranzukommen.
Jaja, ist etwas stereotypisch ausgedrückt, aber im Grunde ist es das, was ich meine.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Danimal (16. August 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Als Konsequenz daraus, würde ich Doping freigeben! Soll sich doch jeder ruinieren wie er will! Und wer weiss, vielleicht könnten so neue, wirkungsvolle Medikamente entdeckt werden..... Es muss einem dann halt auch egal sein, wenn pro Tour de France einige Rennradfahrer tot vom Rad fallen.



Tja, war auch schon so ein Gedanke. Hat den Nachteil, das man quasi zum Dopen gezwungen wird, wenn man vorne mitfahren möchte. D.h. ein guter, aber gesundheitsbewusster Fahrer kann sich die Karriere dann gleich im Vorfeld knicken.
Das würde den Sport in großen Zügen auf fatale Risikobereitschaft reduzieren...
Stell Dir mal vor, TDF 2010:
"...und da fährt er dem Feld davon, die EPO-Kur hat offenbar grandios angeschlagen, und das trotz seines Leberschadens! Am Steilstück sieht man förmlich, wie die zusätzlichen Hormone die Oberschenkel aufgepumpt haben. Glückwunsch zu der erfolgreichen Vorbereitung. Offensichtlich haben die anderen Teams an dieser Stelle gespart und eher auf Eigenblut-Transfusion gesetzt..."

Zum Ausschalten!

Dan.


----------



## Thunderbird (16. August 2006)

@ duffner: es gibt da die geniale Funktion der PN, über die du mich aufklären könntest.
Ich habe übrigens durch fleißiges Training noch jeden Hobbyfahrer besiegt,
ob gedoped oder ungedoped (bis auf einen, und der ist ein Tier). Doping bringt
gerade im Hobbybereich bei geringen Trainingsumfängen nur extrem wenig.

@ Joe: "bis zu einem gewissen Punkt" sagst du - Erik hat auch ohne Doping
(garantiert) in Kirchzarten die 80er gewonnen und wird den Tälercup gewinnen.
Klar kann er damit kein Geld verdienen, aber mir würde das absolut reichen.  

@ [email protected]: wenn's wirklich doping- und "natural"-Veranstaltungen gäbe, würde 
kaum jemand die Doping-Events sehen, geschweige den an ihnen teilnehmen wollen.
Sportler und Zuschauer wollen den ehrlichen vergleich der Willensstärke,
nicht der Apotheke oder des Selbstzerstörungswillens.

@ Danimal: Fitnessstudios sollten echt verboten werden. Die Aussage, dass
eher die hinteren Plätze dopen, finde ich nicht unwichtig. Kann also jedem
einigermaßen gut trainierenden Fahrer egal sein. 

Thb


----------



## [email protected] (16. August 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ [email protected]: wenn's wirklich doping- und "natural"-Veranstaltungen gäbe, würde kaum jemand die Doping-Events sehen, geschweige den an ihnen teilnehmen wollen. Sportler und Zuschauer wollen den ehrlichen vergleich der Willensstärke, nicht der Apotheke oder des Selbstzerstörungswillens.
> Thb


Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr!

Ich bin mir da selbst nicht so sicher. Es ist doch auch sehr reizvoll wenn man weiss, dass hier echt mit dem Leben gespielt wird  . Das ist nun mal ein echter Einsatz! So quasi: Auf Leben und Tod! Zuschauer wollen das sehen, weil sie gerne "übermenschliche" Taten bewundern und Sportler -die gewillt sind sich zu opfern- wird es auch immer geben, weil sie darin die einzige Möglichkeit sehen, ihrem kleinen unscheinbaren Ego zu Anerkennung und Ruhm zu verhelfen.

Habe beruflich viel mit US-Bürgern zu tun und da ist die Dopingproblematik weit weniger ein Thema als bei uns. Viele können gar nicht begreifen weshalb wir uns hier so aufregen darüber (weil sie eh davon ausgehen, dass man solche Leistungen wie an der TdF gezeigt, nur gedopt erbringen kann). 

Ausserdem ist es sehr, sehr, sehr schwierig irgendwo eine Grenze zu ziehen und zu sagen "bis hier hin ist normal und alles darüber ist gedopt." Komischerweise haben über 50% der TdF-Teilnehmer eine ärztliche Bescheinigung, dass sie an Astma leiden und deshalb Medikamente benötigen, welche die Sauerstoffaufnahme verbessern... ist doch komisch. Oder Lance und nun auch Floyd konnten per Atest Cortison erhalten, was dann jedoch bei Anderen schon als Doping ausgelegt wird. Gerade vor solch einem Hintergrund sehe ich halt kaum eine andere Möglichkeit als eine Freigabe aller leistungssteigernder Substanzen.

Ich hoffe hier einfach mal, dass ich mich irre.


----------



## swisslady (17. August 2006)

*Erwin Bakker Lebenslang gesperrt*
gemäss Bericht im BikeSport News wurdeErwin Bakker Lebenslang gesperrt!
Von der Startliste des Cristalp ist er ebenfalls genommen worden. (nach Protesten! evtl. auch von Teilnehmern des Forums?)

Find ich sooooo gut!!

Übrigens Frau B. Mc Mahon wurde von Swiss Olympic mitgeteilt, dass eine Sperre (in Ihrem Fall 2 Jahre / EPO) auch für Breitensportveranstaltungen gilt!!

Weiter so!!

Ich will saubere Sportler um den Sieg kämpfen sehen!

happy Trails
Swislady


----------



## duffner (18. August 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> ...(bis auf einen, und der ist ein Tier)[/SIZE]



Frag Ihn doch mal wie er zum Tier geworden ist  



			
				Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> ... Doping bringt gerade im Hobbybereich bei geringen Trainingsumfängen nur extrem wenig.



Heutzutage sind die Hobbyfahrer gut trainiert und verfügen über ein umfangreiches Wissen über Ihren Sport. Auch das Trainingspensum ist nicht zu verachten. Mountainbiker aus meinem Bekanntenkreis haben fast alle eine ordentliche Leistungen über's Jahr.
Bei extrem geringem Trainingsumfang gebe ich dir allerdings recht.
Aber dann fahre ich auch keinen Marathon.

Eigentlich kann man sehr leicht die fairen von den unfairen Unterscheiden. Die einen sind über Jahre hinweg in ihrer Kontinuität gewachsen und die anderen vollziehen einen Leistungsschub in wenigen Tagen/Wochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaSiS (18. August 2006)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von Thunderbird
> ... Doping bringt gerade im Hobbybereich bei geringen Trainingsumfängen nur extrem wenig.
> 
> ...



also das ist doch durchweg Unsinn !!!!!!!!!
1.) warum soll ein Hobbyfahrer weniger/mehr trainieren als ein Lizenzler ?????
ich wage mal zu behaupten , dass hier tausende Hobbyfahrer unterwegs sind die weit ''mehr'' trainieren als ich , die einen fahren eben schneller und andere langsamer als ich ; genauso wie glaube zu wissen, dass es mehr als einen Hobbyfahrer gibt der schneller fährt als unser Donnervögelchen 

2.) also ich fahr z.B. den ganzen Winter (bis Ende März) bisher überhaupt nicht Vélo , aus verschiedenen Gründen , hauptsächlich ''beruflichen'' (Student) und dann kommste eben bis Mai zu den Rennen und eierst gnadenlos hinterher - dann macht's irgendwann klick und es läuft 
Leitungssteigerungen ''über Nacht'' sind kein Hinweis auf Doping !!!


----------



## Thunderbird (18. August 2006)

Duffner schrieb:
			
		

> Frag Ihn doch mal wie er zum Tier geworden ist


Leider nur durch ultra hartes Training und Veranlagung.




			
				BaSiS schrieb:
			
		

> 1.) warum soll ein Hobbyfahrer weniger/mehr trainieren als ein Lizenzler?


Weil jemand, der richtig viel fährt normaler Weise eine Lizenz löst.



			
				BaSiS schrieb:
			
		

> genauso wie glaube zu wissen, dass es mehr als einen Hobbyfahrer gibt der schneller fährt als unser Donnervögelchen


Nenne mir _einen einzigen_ hier in BW.  
(außer Mister S., aber den habe ich ja erwähnt)
War dieses Jahr leider nur XC-mäßig unterwegs.
Sollte aber keine Angeberei sein, sondern nur ein Maßstab, dafür,
dass Doping bei Hobbyfahrern nicht soo viel bringen kann.
Ich spreche halt am liebsten aus meinen eigenen Erfahrungen, nicht vom Hörensagen.
In einem Amerikanischen Forum meinte mal ein Profi was von 3% 
Leistungssteigerung durch Epo. So dicht sind die Hobbyfarer nicht gestaffelt.



			
				BaSiS schrieb:
			
		

> Leitungssteigerungen ''über Nacht'' sind kein Hinweis auf Doping !!!


Dem stimme ich zu. Gerade Hobbyfahrer verplanen sich oft in der Rennvorbereitung
und wenn es dann mal genau passt, wundern sich alle, warum der plötzlich so schnell ist.

Thb


----------



## Ebrias (18. August 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> In einem Amerikanischen Forum meinte mal ein Profi was von 3%
> Leistungssteigerung durch Epo. So dicht sind die Hobbyfarer nicht gestaffelt.



Bei Epo kann das schon stimmen, ka. Aber der Einsatz von Testo hat ja z.B. bei Landis wahre Wunder vollbracht, da reden wir nicht mehr von ein paar Prozentwerten.

Gruss

Ebrias


----------



## Thunderbird (18. August 2006)

Wieviel Vorsprung hatte Landis bei der Bergetappe?
Rechne das mal prozentual auf die gesamte Rennzeit.
Da kommen sicher unter 2% raus.

Thb


----------



## Jobal (18. August 2006)

Doping, egal in welcher Form, vollbringt keine Wunder! Das Wundermittel, daß einen von Platz 100 auf 1 puscht gibt es noch nicht. Diese Hysterie a la, ich will mich auf Hobbyveranstaltungen nicht mit Dopern messen müssen, halte ich für übertrieben. Das funktioniert im Profisport, wo zehntel Sekunden über Sieg o. Platz 10 entscheiden u. erster u. letzter nur 5-10min außeinander sind. 

Außerdem wer entscheidet was Doping ist? Fair alle die gleiche Chance, das ist doch lächerlich. Glaubst Ihr ein dt. Teamfahrer mit entsprechender Unterstützung hat diesselben Voraussetzungen, wie der namibische Fahrer, der auf eigene Rechnung an Rennen teilnimmt?
Gruß Jobal


----------



## Ebrias (18. August 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel Vorsprung hatte Landis bei der Bergetappe?
> Rechne das mal prozentual auf die gesamte Rennzeit.
> Da kommen sicher unter 2% raus.
> 
> Thb



Beim Landis war nicht unbedingt der Vorsprung von 6 oder 7 Minuten das "beeindruckende", sondern diese "Leistung" in direktem Anschluss an seinen vortägigen, totalen Einbruch zu vollbringen.

Gruss

Ebrias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaSiS (18. August 2006)

> War dieses Jahr leider nur XC-mäßig unterwegs.
> Sollte aber keine Angeberei sein, sondern nur ein Maßstab, dafür,
> dass Doping bei Hobbyfahrern nicht soo viel bringen kann.
> Ich spreche halt am liebsten aus meinen eigenen Erfahrungen, nicht vom Hörensagen.
> ...



so hatte ich das auch nicht verstanden !
nur musst Du sehen , dass z.B. auch meine Mannschaftskameraden aus Prinzip keine Lizenz melden und gerade Michi fährt manchmal schnell und da gibts noch mehr, die andere Sorte sind dann diejenigen die keine Lizenz melden damit sie im Hobby aufs Podium dürfen 
und wenn man nur Marathons fährt brauchste die Liz. halt nicht - fahren darf jeder (nach seiner facon)
ich stimme da voll mit überein , dass diejenigen die viel auch Liz. fahren sollten

und ob Floyd L. die Etappe mit Testo gewonnen hat - also das stehen viele ??

heute hat er übrigens nix mehr von - lies (google) mal Tageszeitung


----------



## Thunderbird (18. August 2006)

@ BaSiS: Na, wenn deine Teamkollegen auch ohne Doping so schnell sind, 
unterstützt das ja mein Argument, dass es im Hobbybereich auf's Training ankommt.

@ Ebrias: Das passiert aber häufig, dass der Körper sich plötzlich von einem
extremen Leistungstieft erholt. Wer schon mal im Trainingslager war oder
ein Etappenrenen gefahren ist, kann das bestätigen.

Thb


----------



## duffner (18. August 2006)

So ein Bullshit!!!
Wieso lässt man es dann nicht einfach sein diese dumme Doperei denn ich verstehe nicht wieso man dann Millionen für Doping ausgibt wenn es  nur einen minimalen Effekt hat. Das könnt Ihr dem Weihnachtsmann erzählen!
Einen Effekt erreicht man auch mit fleißigem Training ok aber wenn man an die Spitze will dann geht es eben nur mit Doping! Das beste Beispiel ist Landis und Ullrich und Armstrong und und und...
Reicht das eigentlich immer noch nicht?!?
Wie war das noch mit Landis?
Erst total eingebrochen und dann am nächsten Tag , oh Wunder, wieder total erholt als ob er in einen Jungbrunnen gefallen sei.
Ne, mir kann keiner erzählen dass Doping nun auf einmal nix bringen soll.
Ist ja lächerlich.


----------



## Thunderbird (18. August 2006)

@ duffner: beruhige dich und denke noch mal drüber nach.
Dass es bei den Profis um weit weniger als 1% Leistungsunterschied geht,
müsstest du eigentlich verstehen. Schwarzw.biker hier aus dem Forum
hat mir mal ausgerechnet, was 3% mehr Leistung bei der TDF bedeuten würden:
2,7 Stunden Vorsprung in Paris.  

Für Profis, die am Limit fahren, "lohnt" sich dopen, aber es gibt 
_kein Mittel,_ das aus einem Hobbybiker mit 4000 Jahreskilometern 
einen Marathonsieger macht. Nicht mal in die Top 10% kommt so einer. 
Klar fährt ein Epo-gedopter Hobbybiker statt 4H 30Min auf 80 Km 4H 22Min, 
aber wen juckt das - die 20 Fahrer, die er unrechtens überholt hat, 
haben ihn spätestens im Folgejahr, wenn er mangels ausreichender ärztlicher
Versorgung im Rollstuhl sitzt. Selbst Profis mit optimaler ärztlicher Kontrolle
haut es ja reihenweise aus den Latschen.  

Thb


----------



## DerAlex (19. August 2006)

Hallo Gregor Donnervogel,

bin gerade zufällig auf euch gestoßen.
Doping bei Hobbyfahrern? Gibts wohl doch öfter, als man denkt.
Komisch, dass so manche guten Leute (Hobby, Lizenz, Profi) beste Verbindungen zu Fitnesstudios haben oder der Onkel Doktor gleich ein Familienmitglied ist. Ich sage nur "Ich habe schon immer eine so tiefe Stimme gehabt" (Zitat einer Frau, mit Fitnessstudio-Hintergrund, klar).

Ich hatte vor Jahren ja schon ein schlechtes Gewissen, weil ich ein, zweimal wöchentlich eine Multivitamin-Tablette genommen habe. Deswegen habe ich seither auch das gelassen. Sollen sich die anderen ihre Mittelchen einwerfen, die sind eh krank im Hirn, ich versuche nur mich nicht zu sehr darüber aufzuregen. Bringt eh nix. 

Dass erkannte/verurteilte Doper bei allen Veranstaltungen gesperrt werden, ist nur zu begrüßen. Bei Marathons gibts aber fast nie Kontrollen. Gibts das irgendwo außer der WM? Ich war beim Ultra in Kirchzarten vor Jahren auch mal auf dem Podium (bei den Senioren, weil der Kluge bei den Herren gemeldet war und ich war hinterher bös erkältet, weil total ausgelaugt), aber ne Doping-Kontrolle habe ich noch nie gesehen. Bei Hobby-Rennen ist das eh Illusion. Wäre aber mal toll, wenn einfach mal die ersten drei getestet würden...
Das wäre mir ein Zusatz-Obulus wert!

Da ich auch noch nie in irgendeinem Trainingslager war, kann ich darüber nix sagen, aber ich wundere mich beim dem Thema Doping über nichts mehr.

Noch was, Gregor: ich hatte kürzlich wieder mal die Ehre gegen den besagten Herrn S. zu fahren. Jow, der ist wirklich sehr schnell. Spätestens seit Langenbrand (wo er das komplette Lizenzfeld überholt hatte) ist der eh Legende.
Ach so, Gregor, hast Du mich jemals Uphill versägt? Könntest Du´s mittlerweile? Nur, weil Du von EINEM Hobby-Fahrer (Herrn S.) in BW gesprochen hast. Deine Zeit in Bühlertal z. B. ist ja jetzt nicht gerade so, dass ich Angst haben würde. (Ich war schon fast 5 Minuten schneller, hatte dieses Jahr aber keinen Bock);-)


----------



## Thunderbird (19. August 2006)

Hey Alex, 

dass du dich mal wieder hierher verirrst. 

@ all: noch ein Hobbyfahrer, der (wenn überhaupt) ohne Doping ganz vorne mitfährt.

Die von dir oben angesprochene Dame ist _Lizenzlerin_.




			
				Alex schrieb:
			
		

> hast Du mich jemals Uphill versägt? Nur, weil Du von EINEM
> Hobby-Fahrer (Herrn S.) in BW gesprochen hast.


Sorry, das ist natürlich unverzeihlich. Aber du bist 2004 & 2005 kein einziges 
XC-Rennen gefahren, da warst du mir nicht als Gegner in Erinnerung.
Wer nicht fährt, kann nicht gewinnen. In Bad P. hätte ich dich 2005 ohne 
Herzbeutelentzündung (die mir noch die halbe Saison 2006 versaut hat) 
gepackt und irgendwelche uralten Rekorde mit neueren Zeiten zu vergleichen, 
halte ich für fragwürdig. Dieses Jahr hat's in Bühlertal verdammt mieses 
Wetter gehabt (Wind in Orkanstärke), aber das zählt ja sowieso nicht mehr 
zu meiner Hobbyzeit. Der Punkt war, dass man als Hobbyfahrer nicht zu
dopen _braucht_.

Gruß,
Gregor


----------



## DerAlex (19. August 2006)

Hallo Gregor,

Tach auch,
Ja, noch ein Hobbyfahrer! Watch out! Im Bodensee-Raum gibts auch noch ein paar flotte. Schneller als alle Hobby-Fahrer, nee, Du wirst Dich doch nicht zu Deinem Nachteil ändern und eine ähnliche Attitüde, wie leider viele Lizenz-Fahrer pflegen wollen (war für mich übrigens ein Grund unter anderen, nie in derartige Höhen aufsteigen zu wollen). 
Baden Württemberg ist nicht so klein. 

Wegen Bühlertal: Memm nicht rum wegen den Bedingungen! Erik und Siggi haben auch nicht 5 Minuten länger gebraucht, als sonst! Ich habe bis auf eine Ausnahme nur Zeiten mit 39 und 40 Minuten stehen, da ist noch viel Luft bis 43:53!
Bad Peterstal: Vergiss es! Da lasse ich nur Herrn S vor; das ist schlimm genug. Nur zur Erinnerung: Der Mensch zwei Plätze vor Dir war Jahrgang 1956. Gemein, gell?
Freu Dich schon mal: Nächstes Jahr fährt er bei euch mit! Gottseidank
Wenn ich im CC schon lange kein Land mehr sehe, dann wollte ich doch wenigstens die Bergrennen..., naja.

2005 war auch mein Seuchenjahr, lieber Gregor. Ich hatte 4 mal eine Bronchitis. Ich denke das genügt als Entschuldigung für nur drei Rennen. Ich habe eben keine Wundermittelchen, die mich vom Bett aufs Rad katapultieren. 

Ich fahre nicht mehr viele Rennen, das heisst nicht, dass ich wesentlich langsamer geworden bin. Der Stress ist mir halt meistens zu viel und bei Starterfeldern von deutlich unter 20 Leuten in meiner Altersklasse kann man sich schon mal die Sinnfrage stellen. 

Die von mir angesprochene Fahrerin ist übrigens nicht nur lizensiert, sie ist Profi! 

Jesses, da muss ich (mal abgesehen von Thema) dran denken, wie uns ein gewisser Herr Moritz Milatz zeigte, dass man auch mit unter 60 Kilo ein 13 Kilo Centurion schneller bergauffahren kann, als "normale" Hobbyfahrer ihre auf leicht getrimmten Edelmaschinchen. Gott, was das frustrierend. Immerhin ist er jetzt wirklich gut, das mindert den Schmerz.

Da fällt mir ein: Vor etwa 7 oder 8 Jahren bekam ich vom Arzt mal ein Mittel gegen Husten (etwa jeden zweiten Winter erwischt es mich so, dass ich zum Doktor muss). Er druckste ein bissel herum und sagte, da sei aber Glenbuterol drin. Ich muss ihn ziemlich blöd angeschaut haben, denn ich wusste wirklich nichts mit dem Namen anzufangen. Er hat mich dann aufgeklärt. Katrin Krabbe und so. 

Bester Spruch zu Landis den ich bisher hörte: "Was meinst Du, wie sie jetzt die Apotheken stürmen. Wie toll das wirkt, hat man ja eindrucksvoll gesehen." 
Wenn ich zudem erfahre (Dokumentation), dass nur etwa 10-20 Prozent allen hergestellten Epos für Patienten verwendet wird, dann bleibt viel übrig - auch nachdem sich die Profis bedient haben. Vor allem wird dabei klar, wo der eigentliche Markt für die Hersteller ist: Das sind NICHT die Patienten! Also: Irgendwer nimmt den Kram und es sind nicht nur zwei oder drei. 

Ich kenne übrigens einen Dialyse-Patienten (der eine superseltene Krankheit hatte (weniger als 10 Fälle pro Jahr in Deutschland an der statistisch alle bis auf etwa einen (also er) sterben und der jetzt ziemlich viele Tableten und Spritzen nehmen muss), der mir die Weiterentwicklung von Epo zeigte. Soll zwei bis dreimal so gut wirken. Ohne diese Mittel hätte er nur noch ein paar Monate zu leben. Kommentar von ihm im Scherz: "Du machst doch Sport". Irgendwas mit A, weiss es nimmer. Ich denke aber, dass man den Namen demnächst hören wird, leider.


----------



## bikehumanumest (19. August 2006)

hi alex,
gebe dir in vielem recht,tb ist ja noch jung...und hat noch ideale...

heut morgen hör ich grad von einem handwerker,dass er doch sehr enttäuscht sei was im radsport so abgeht...ich erzähl ihm dann dass ohne d.in keiner sportart mehr was vorne zu holen ist...und beim heimkommen las ich dann das da...

_Die amerikanische Sprint-Olympiasiegerin Marion Jones ist nach einem Bericht der "Washington Post" im Juni bei einer Sportveranstaltung in den USA positiv auf Doping getestet worden. In einer Urinprobe sei die leistungssteigernde Substanz Erythropoietin nachgewiesen worden, berichtete die Zeitung.

Jones war wenige Stunden vor dem Golden-League-Meeting "Weltklasse in Zürich" überstürzt aus der Schweiz abgereist. Nach Angaben ihres amerikanischen Managements kehrte die 30 Jahre alte Leichtathletin aus persönlichen Gründen in die Heimat zurück. Marion Jones hatte insgesamt drei Starts in Europa vorgesehen.

Vergangenheit holt Jones ein

Die dreimalige olympische Goldmedaillengewinnerin von 2000 in Sydney war im Zuge des Skandals um das kalifornische Labor BALCO unter Doping-Verdacht geraten. Ihr ehemaliger Ehemann, Ex- Weltrekordler Tim Montgomery, hatte wegen einer Doping-Sperre seine Karriere im Jahr 2005 beendet.

Marion Jones hatte nach einjähriger Pause im Mai mit 11,06 Sekunden über 100 Meter im mexikanischem Veracruz ein erfolgreiches Comeback gefeiert._


wer an was anderes glaubt,lebt leider an der realität vorbei...

ich bleib dabei : kommerz bei den profis und pofilierungssüchte bei den hobbys (bestimmt auch umgekehrt) führen heutzutage einfach eingleisig zu unnatürlichen leistungssteigerungsmethoden...

lobenswert wer sich gegen den strom bemüht...und trotzdem schneller ist wie die meisten

joe (ps:das wird langsam ein lokalforum,wenn du der alex bist der ich denke ...)


----------



## DerAlex (19. August 2006)

Hi Joe,

also ich bin der Alex aus Offenburg und muss Dir in so ziemlich jedem Punkt recht geben.
Was mich an der aktuellen Profi-Doping Geschichte wundert ist eigentlich, dass das immer noch konspirativ abzulaufen scheint. Man kennt da einen, der liefert die Mittelchen, ein Doc kennt sich damit aus und macht den Plan, Manager/Betreuer laufen mit Koffern voller Bargeld herum, vergeben die Aufträge und zahlen die Rechnungen. 

Ich dachte eigentlich, dass die Pharmafirmen mittlerweile die Jungs/Mädels direkt "betreuen". So läufts offensichtlich in den USA, wo Substanzen extra modifiziert werden, dass sie wirken, aber dennoch die Kontrolltests nicht darauf ansprechen (Sprinterskandal in den USA letztes Jahr, wo es einen anonymen Hinweis gab, sinngemäß: "Schaut doch mal nach der Substanz..."). Früher nannte man das Staatsdoping, jetzt scheint das mehr privatwirtschaftlich gehandhabt zu werden. 

Das ganze Spektrum an Verhaltensweisen ist ein Abbild der Gesellschaft. 
Im Grund muss man sagen: "der werfe den ersten Stein..." 
Wer nie beim Zoll/Strassenverkehr/Finanzamt/Gericht/Arbeitgeber/Partner etc. auch nur einmal die Wahrheit in seinem Sinne interpretiert, oder vielleicht nicht alles genau korrekt ...

Schade ist es doch. 
Profis werden hochgejubelt, wenn sie gewinnen und verrissen, wenns eine Zeitlang nicht klappt. Das muss tierischer Druck sein, und es ist ja auch noch der Lebensunterhalt. Auch unter den normalen Leuten gibts eben Hyperehrgeizige, denen jedes Mittel recht ist.

Ich will jetzt keine Lanze für mich oder den absoluten Amateurstatus brechen, aber das ist auch ein Grund, dass ich kein Sponsor/Verein/Trainer/Team habe. Es gibt keine Erwartungen außer meine eigenen. Wenn ich Bock habe, stresse ich, wenn nicht, dann eben nicht. Wenns klappt, isses gut, wenn nicht, dann halt irgendwann. 

Gott, muss das eine geile Zeit gewesen sein, Ende der 80er an Mountainbike- Rennen teilzunehmen. Rasierte Beine? Pah!
Ich kenne die Lage erst an 1992/93. Da war der ursprüngliche Schwung schon weitgehend raus. So sauber wie damals wird dieser Sport nicht mehr werden. Vielleicht ist im Curling noch nicht alles verloren...


----------



## duffner (19. August 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ duffner: beruhige dich und denke noch mal drüber nach.
> Dass es bei den Profis um weit weniger als 1% Leistungsunterschied geht,
> müsstest du eigentlich verstehen. Schwarzw.biker hier aus dem Forum
> hat mir mal ausgerechnet, was 3% mehr Leistung bei der TDF bedeuten würden:
> 2,7 Stunden Vorsprung in Paris.  Thb



Ne ne ne ne ne ne ne ne ne ne ne !  
Ich will das nicht glauben.
Hab über den Ironman im Triathlon gelesen dass es da unter Umständen bis zu 20% und mehr ausmachen soll.
Beim Bodybuilding sind es bis zu 50% nimmt man die Steigerung mit den zu trainierenden Gewichten zur Hand.
Ich selbst habe letztes Jahr eine Spritze verpasst bekommen wegen meiner Bandscheibe. Hab eine Nacht lang kein Auge zubekommen. Fragt mich bitte nicht nach dem Mittel ich weiß nicht mehr wie das hies. Ich habe mich gefühlt als könnte ich locker eine nächtliche Orgie mit einem Stall Haremsdamen überstehen!
Ne ne ne ne ne ne ne ne ne ne ne ich kann das nicht glauben.  

Äh, entschuldigt, das ich eure elustere Runde kurz unterbrochen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (20. August 2006)

@ duffner: Wenn's wirklich so viel wäre, müsste das aber doch enorm auffallen.
Mag sein. Ich habe eben nur die Meinung dieses US-profis gelesen.

Das hier habe ich auch noch gefunden. 


			
				sportunterricht.de schrieb:
			
		

> "Eine Erhöhung der Hämoglobinkonzentration um 0,3 g % hat eine 1 % höhere Ausdauerleistungsfähigkeit zur Folge.
> Allerdings läßt sich die Zahl der roten Blutkörperchen nicht unbegrenzt steigern, da es letztlich zu einer zu starken Bluteindickung käme, was die Transportkapazität des Herzens einschränken würde."


Keine Ahnung, um wieviel g pro % man seine konzentration erhöhen kann. 
Weiß das jemand?


@ joe: Ohne Ideale kann man sich doch gleich einsargen lassen.

@ Alex: du würdest dich wundern, wie viel Demut man als Lizenzfahrer
meiner Leistungsklasse lernt, wenn man Tälercup fährt. 
Würde dir auch mal nicht schaden.  

G


----------



## duffner (20. August 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ duffner: Wenn's wirklich so viel wäre, müsste das aber doch enorm auffallen. Mag sein. Ich habe eben nur die Meinung dieses US-profis gelesen.



Also mir fällt das meistens auf. Ich werde hier in den Foren nur immer als Eisdielenbiker beschimpft sobald ich etwas sage. Z. Bsp. das Attakieren von Armstrong bei der TDF. Kein normaler Mensch hält sowas 7 Mal durch. Ich habe hier irgendwo im Forum vor 1 od. vielleicht auch schon 2 Jahren erwähnt, dass ich überzeugt bin dass Armstrong gedopt ist und wurde prompt als Eisdielenbiker beschimpft. Das es aber mal so schlimm kommen würde wie dieses Jahr hätte ich nicht gedacht. Da war ja der eine eben besser gedopt als der andere. Heute möchte ich behaupten, dass fasst alle die an der TDF teilnehmen (also Sportler) gedopt sind.
Ein extremes Beispiel sind die Fitness-Clubs. Bevor manche überhaupt mal ein Eisen angefasst haben, haben'se sich schon was reingepfiffen und sehen aus wie aufgedunsene Stoffpuppen. Einfach ekelig.



			
				Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung, um wieviel g pro % man seine konzentration erhöhen kann. Weiß das jemand?



Bis zum Exitus wahrscheinlich. Wer früher stirbt ist eben länger tot! 

So ich schwing mich jetzt auf mein Bike und fahre heute mal wieder über den Hörnleberg ein bischen Wallfahrten.  
Da kann ich mir ja dann noch einmal alles durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Grüße Bikerduffi


----------



## bikehumanumest (20. August 2006)

DerAlex schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Joe,
> 
> also ich bin der Alex aus Offenburg und muss Dir in so ziemlich jedem Punkt recht geben.
> 
> Das ganze Spektrum an Verhaltensweisen ist ein Abbild der Gesellschaft.



danke alex...

ich kenne dich ja eher als etwas sonderbaren einzelgänger (nicht böse gemeint), der sauschnell die berge hochfährt,oder mir beim training im schutter/kinzigtal entgegenkommt...

von deiner einstellung her könnten wir uns aber ruhig auch mal auf eine trainingsfahrt mit lockerem geplauder z.b. im grundlagenbereich zusammentun - ich denke wir liegen da auf einer wellenlänge...(obwohl ich die beine rasiere...)

leider sind inzwischen aber fast alle die mtb betreiben dermaßen was von "möchtegern siegermentalität" befallen, auch wenn talent bzw.trainingsaufwand in eher bescheidenem maß vorhanden sind...

jeder muß das leichteste , teuerste rad fahren, den professionellsten trainingsplan etc...(davon nehm ich mich auch nicht aus...)

vielleicht seh ich das ganze auch etwas lockerer,weil ich in meinen früheren sportarten und im beruflich/privaten bereich genügend bestätigung bzw. erfolge gehabt habe...

joe  (schönen sonntag noch,ich geh jetzt zur regiotour,wenn schon mal was los ist im dorf)


----------



## bikehumanumest (20. August 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ joe: Ohne Ideale kann man sich doch gleich einsargen lassen.
> 
> G




da stimm ich dir 100% zu...aber leider fehlen die in der realität doch vielen, bzw. sie folgen dem allgemeinen mainstream, weil sie nicht gelernt haben eigene ziele zu entwickeln...

joe


----------



## RetroRider (20. August 2006)

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen. Was ich erstmal wissen will: Ist das Doping-Zeuch überhaupt legal erhältlich oder nicht? Wenn das von "unseren" Pharma-Konzernen produziert und verkauft wird, dann wird wohl kaum Jemand etwas gegen diesen Machtquell der Mächtigen (auf Neusprech: "Arbeitsplätze!") unternehmen.
Zum Glück sind mir Rennen eh zu stressig.


----------



## m.a.t. (20. August 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ duffner: Wenn's wirklich so viel wäre, müsste das aber doch enorm auffallen.
> Mag sein. Ich habe eben nur die Meinung dieses US-profis gelesen.
> 
> Das hier habe ich auch noch gefunden.
> ...


Es gibt Aussagen von Ex-Profis, z.B. Eddy Plankaert Ich habe EPO erst 1991 genommen. ... Durch EPO verspürte ich noch mal eine Leistungssteigerung von etwa 12 bis 15%." Link.
Ansonsten sind von Gewiss Ballan aus 1994/95 die Hämatokritwerte recht gut dokumentiert. Die Fahren haben vorher um die 40% gehabt und haben das bis auf 60% rauf präpariert. Die Saison 94 war übrigens sehr erfolgreich für Gewiss, die haben mit ihren Gegnern gespielt, z.B. beim Fleche Wallone. Die anderen Teams haben dann aber auch 'aufgerüstet'.
ciao, matthias


----------



## duffner (21. August 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt Aussagen von Ex-Profis, z.B. Eddy Plankaert Ich habe EPO erst 1991 genommen. ... Durch EPO verspürte ich noch mal eine Leistungssteigerung von etwa 12 bis 15%." Link.
> Ansonsten sind von Gewiss Ballan aus 1994/95 die Hämatokritwerte recht gut dokumentiert. Die Fahren haben vorher um die 40% gehabt und haben das bis auf 60% rauf präpariert. Die Saison 94 war übrigens sehr erfolgreich für Gewiss, die haben mit ihren Gegnern gespielt, z.B. beim Fleche Wallone. Die anderen Teams haben dann aber auch 'aufgerüstet'.
> ciao, matthias



Hab die Artikel durchgelesen und es bestätigt meine Meinung in vollem Umfang!


----------



## BaSiS (21. August 2006)

neiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnn
irgendwann krieg ich hier noch einen zuviel
nur weil jemand schneller fährt als andere ist er noch lange nicht ''voll'' !!!!
warum geht ihr nicht einfach mal von aus, dass ein Ergebnis ohne Medikamentenmissbrauch zustande kommt 

und 





> Was ich erstmal wissen will: Ist das Doping-Zeuch überhaupt legal erhältlich oder nicht?


ja - das meiste kannste im Supermarkt kaufen
wenn Du wissen willst was alles ''verboten'' ist für ''lizenzierte Rennfahrer''
schau mal http://www.bdr-online.org/downloads/verbotsliste_2004_nach_wada.pdf (ist glaube ich noch aktuell
und wenn Du mehr brauchst such eben im Netz, sogenanntes Delta-Erythropoietin (human-EPO-r) kostet Dich im online-Direktverkauf
265 die 500µg mit Kreditkarte zahlbar 

wenn ihr über Prozente ''diskutiert'' solltet ihr euch erstmal über die Bezugsgrösse im Klaren sein - eine Steigerung von Platz 2 auf 1 entspricht hundert Prozent !!!! wenn Du ein Rennen gewinnen willst musst Du 
*ein*mal schneller sein - worauf beziehe ich da die Prozent ???
ist also Unfug


----------

